# Is Eukanuba a good quality dog food?



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

So i was wondering what is a good dog food that is good quality for skin and coat. Right now my dogs are on Ol'Roy but i want to get them on something that good quality but will also help with their skin and coat.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

It's certainly better than Ol'Roy, but you can do much better for the price. Basically any food you can find at the grocery store isn't going to be very good. I would check any petstores (Petco, etc) or feed stores (Tractor Supply, etc) in your area for better foods. Personally, I feed Taste of the Wild and it really helped Sydney's coat, most likely because it's a bit higher in fat than a lot of other foods. She used to be itchy all the time, but the new food put an end to it.

I would check out this website to learn more about what constitutes a good dog food. I try to feed foods rated 4 or 5 by that site, but it does all depend on what your dog does best on. 

Oh, and btw, to give you an idea Ol' Roy got a score of 1, while Eukanuba got a 3 and Taste of the Wild got a 5. If you read the explanations for their ratings of the foods you can get a good idea of what to look for in foods at the store, without having to depend completely on the site.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

baaaaahhhhh oO thats just... bah wow i love that website now. I am looking at Avoderm since out local petsmart carries it.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Do a search on Proctor and Gamble animal testing & you decide.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

ill take your word for it when i see articles and such on stuff like that i get very...aggrivated to say the least ._.

AvoDerm seems like a pretty good one, i printed out the list of 5star 4 star and im going to take it with me to petsmart xD


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Do you have Tractor Supply in your area? Often times you can get a better price on the higher quality foods there. Pet stores really gouge their prices sometimes. Oh, and compared to 'Ol Roy you might have some sticker shock when you see how much more the "better" foods cost. But remember that you will feed less of it because there is less filler, so it's not really as much more expensive as it seems.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

sadly no we dont  would be awsome if we did


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Ol Roy is about as bad as you can get. Some quality foods that may not break the banks: Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, that's honestly all I can think of for reasonably priced food. Mine do best on Orijen but that's as complete opposite of Ol Roy as you can get.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



InkedMarie said:


> Some quality foods that may not break the banks: Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, that's honestly all I can think of for reasonably priced food.


I'll add that Whole Earth Farms is also a good price, as well as 4Health, but that last one is only sold at Tractor Supply so I assume you can't get that one where you live.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

sadly no i think the closest one is like... 2hrs+ away D: hmm ill have to see if they sell any of those at the local pets mart. i looked up natures recipie but it only scored a 3, though i heard it was a good food xD or maybe it was natures select.....


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



JessCowgirl88 said:


> i looked up natures recipie but it only scored a 3, though i heard it was a good food xD


Honestly, it probably *is* pretty good compared to grocery store brands that most people feed. But if you can afford to get something better I would.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

i know its alot better then what im giving my dogs right now D: gonna see what blue buffalo is going for out here xD


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Try to find a Diamond dealer. . .Diamond Naturals is a decent food for a very good price. Look up their store locator, you might be surprised-- a lot of hardware stores carry Diamond. Also, do you have a CostCo? Their store brand is very similar to Diamond Naturals and costs even less.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

We have a cosco but i cant get into the store since im not a member >.< ill see if there is local place that sells it.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



JessCowgirl88 said:


> baaaaahhhhh oO thats just... bah wow i love that website now. I am looking at Avoderm since out local petsmart carries it.


Avoderm is pretty grain heavy and caused some fierce gas in both of my dogs. Just an FYI. My Petsmart just started selling Wellness, which is a pretty good dog food - you might want to check it out. 

This site is a good one, too. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

ahhh yeah i didnt see it was high in grain on the site... i have that site on my favs. now xD i been looking at the diamond naturals and 

Blue Buffalo Life Protection Fish & Sweet Potato Adult Dog Food which is a top seller at my local petsmart


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

I have entertained the thought of feeding a better food then what my doggies are getting, I think they would eat it better. But I have one prob... The nearest PETsMART is about an hr from us in Katy, TX & none of the local feed stores carry the food stuff because there just isn't a big demand for it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



dogdragoness said:


> I have entertained the thought of feeding a better food then what my doggies are getting, I think they would eat it better. But I have one prob... The nearest PETsMART is about an hr from us in Katy, TX & none of the local feed stores carry the food stuff because there just isn't a big demand for it.


No TSC? Surprising. I thought every town in TX had one, LOL.

I'm not overly impressed with the selection/prices at big-box stores. Petsmart doesn't have very many choices, and PetCo is wildly overpriced. I'm sooooo glad I have a great feed store and a TSC, even though I have to drive half an hour to get there. . .but I had to go shopping anyway .


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Also, keep in mind that while the better foods cost a bit more, you'll have to feed less of them at each meal (they have more calories/less filler), so it works out well. I used to feed Crystal 3/4 cup of her old food each day, but she only needs 1/2 cup of Taste of the Wild.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



dogdragoness said:


> I have entertained the thought of feeding a better food then what my doggies are getting, I think they would eat it better. But I have one prob... The nearest PETsMART is about an hr from us in Katy, TX & none of the local feed stores carry the food stuff because there just isn't a big demand for it.


there is a Tractor Supply in Brenham, Texas, which is 25min from Bellville, according to Mapquest


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

What selection does TSC have, haven't been in one in a while, no there isn't much of a demand for them here I guess, perhaps the owners of the feed store here didn't want them because it would take away from the local businesses here. The nearby town has a Wally world though lmbo.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

yeah i avoid petco like the plague sadly their prices just shock me on alot of their stuff  i onyl go there if they have something i really need the petsmart might be out of. i <3 petsmart lol. i plan no going today to get some Blue Buffalo. will be nice not having to feed so much and te food lasting so much longer lol,


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Since you're already going to Walmart for the Ol' Roy industrial waste, try one called Natural Life that isn't half bad. Our Walmart actually has some good pet foods, and now they've even got a cooler in the aisle where they're selling fresh pet foods. The Natural Life is the only decent one I've been able to find in other Walmarts though. 

At the moment I'm in the process of switching to grain free. I'm switching him over to Orijin, but I'll probably try some others too.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

im going to see if out local petsmart has it id love to save the trip cause the walmart is kinda meh out here.

edit: go figure they dont xD but im just gonna browse around petsmart. iwant to start avoiding our walmart anyway cause well.. its not the safest place do many darn car jackings there ._.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



JessCowgirl88 said:


> im going to see if out local petsmart has it id love to save the trip cause the walmart is kinda meh out here.
> 
> edit: go figure they dont xD but im just gonna browse around petsmart. iwant to start avoiding our walmart anyway cause well.. its not the safest place do many darn car jackings there ._.


and natural life is not a great food at all. A step up from ol'roy but nothing i would consider ever feeding.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



JessCowgirl88 said:


> im going to see if out local petsmart has it id love to save the trip cause the walmart is kinda meh out here.
> 
> edit: go figure they dont xD but im just gonna browse around petsmart. iwant to start avoiding our walmart anyway cause well.. its not the safest place do many darn car jackings there ._.


I posted that there is a Tractor Supply 25min away; why don't you browse over there and check out the Taste of the Wild? It's a very good food, grainfree, four to choose from


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

hmm i must of missed it lol. ill have to find out where and check it out


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



InkedMarie said:


> I posted that there is a Tractor Supply 25min away; why don't you browse over there and check out the Taste of the Wild? It's a very good food, grainfree, four to choose from


But you posted that it was 25 mins from the poster in Texas, not from Jess in So. Cal.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



Shell said:


> But you posted that it was 25 mins from the poster in Texas, not from Jess in So. Cal.


Oops. My bad, have a little pneumonia hanging on, apparantly I need to read more closely! Apologies, Jess!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Tractor Supply stores by state:
CALIFORNIA 
ATWATER, BAKERSFIELD, CHICO, CLOVIS, DIXON, GALT, GILROY, LOS BANOS, OAKDALE, OROVILLE, RED BLUFF, REDDING, RIPON, SONORA, TULARE, TURLOCK, UKIAH, WINDSOR, WOODLAND, YUBA CITY 

And as an aside, TSC is a great location to get tools, gardening items, household repair type things and such. Work boots, work gloves, even children's toys like model horses or play wagons.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*



katielou said:


> and natural life is not a great food at all. A step up from ol'roy but nothing i would consider ever feeding.


I'm trying to find the best available food to give my pet, but with so many people buying stuff like Ol' Roy and Pedigree I'm trying to offer a middle-of-the-road alternative. 

When I got my pup the owner said he was on puppy chow. The vet gave me Science Diet. A pet store I went to suggested Earthborn. The trainer just says make sure its a "protein-first" food and said she uses Bil Jac. After getting on here and reading some articles I decided to go grain-free, but I know not everyone is going to make that decision.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

ahh hehe. well just got back from pets mart and got blue buffalo gonna see how the dogs take to it


----------



## fentomento (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Good quality dog food for skin and coat*

Avoderm is grain heavy & caused some fierce gas in both of my canines. & natural life is not a great food at all. A step up from ol'roy but nothing I would think about ever feeding. an FYI. My Petsmart started selling Wellness, which is a nice dog food - you may require to check it out.


----------

